# Hello



## ElRoy79 (Aug 15, 2018)

I have been lurking for a while. I joined so I can post about my marriage and see if I can get some support, maybe vent, etc.

I have been married for almost twenty years with four wonderful children.

My wife has been depressed for 15+ of those years. Also, I didn't see this post so I just wrote another one and please delete it when you see it. 
I also tried to post in the Physical and Mental Illness section a longer post that details our history together, etc. to give context but it said I did not have priviledges.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

ElRoy79 said:


> I have been lurking for a while. I joined so I can post about my marriage and see if I can get some support, maybe vent, etc.
> 
> I have been married for almost twenty years with four wonderful children.
> 
> ...


New users are often limited in various ways to try and combat spam. Just be patient and keep trying as eventually you'll get things going.

Sorry to hear about the depression as that is a tough one. People here have a lot to share, so hopefully that might be inspiring...


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Welcome. I have been depressed for a lot longer but with my medication you would never know it. I cannot remember the last time I felt sad. If your wife is not under the care of a Psychiatrist, not a family doctor, I recommend she do so as it made a big difference in my life. Regular doctors are not experienced enough to treat long lasting depression.


----------



## ElRoy79 (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome. I can post now, but oddly I keep getting a HTTP 500 wbsite cannot handle that request error. Wonder if my post is too long?

*Edited: *Nevermind, I posted my book.


----------



## Robert22205 (Jun 6, 2018)

Welcome. My wife suffered from depression too.


----------

